# MTR2000 Programming Cable



## Bert (21 Jul 2010)

I've found myself in austere places and for some reason always need to build an MTR2000 programming cable (computer to radio). Locating tech documentation can be a challenge.  For you deployable comms guys, this document provides the basic information.  See Figure 1.

http://www.safetran.com/product/pdfs/bulletin/pib5-02.pdf

Also if I have to build one again, I'll know where to look for this link.


----------



## Klc (2 Oct 2011)

Sweet. I'll pass this on to the Tels Maint shop.

I've had to replicate one in the past from the one we found in a toolbox...


----------



## Rheostatic (22 Aug 2012)

Looks like that link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Bert (3 Nov 2012)

Good find Rheo.  Its true, Invensys/Safe Tran have dropped their service bulletin
PIB5-02 MTR2000 Code Plug Configuration document (01-16-03) as the Motorola 
MTR2000 has been discontinued for some time.

I have a copy of the PIB5-02 document but the useful info was:

RSS PROGRAMMING CABLE
RADIO SIDE to COMPUTER SIDE

RJ45-M pin 5 (GND) to DB9-F pin 5 (GND).
RJ45-M pin 6 (TXD) to DB9-F pin 2 (RXD).
RJ45-M pin 7 (RXD) to DB9-F pin 3 (TXD).

Pin 1 of the RJ45-M is referenced on the left side of the plug with pin side pointing
up and facing the observer.


----------

